# An unusual critter in my moss...



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

So I bought some moss the other day from Aquariums West and when I got home, I found a tiny beige crab caught between the foliage. I researched it up and apparently its called "Thai Micro Crab". Since the tank that the moss is in is not ready yet, I put the crab in a breeder container in my 20 gallon with some substrate. The problem is, the internet is not giving me a definite answer on how to feed them. Some say flakes, some say they filter feed, etc. The crab crams itself under a gravel stone and just hides there. Anyone have any ideas/info on how to take care of this critter? It looks to be a specimen that's quite hard to come by.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Being most crabs are scavengers I would think it would eat anything that lands on the bottom, flakes , pellets , maybe algae wafers


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree, crabs and crayfish are bottom feeder scavengers. Give it anything, I would try some shrimp pellets and algae wafers.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

_Micro Crabs or Limnopilos Naiyanetri are fully aquatic, freshwater crabs that are relatively rare to the hobby. They are named for being so tiny. They only reach a little under half an inch when fully grown but have long spider-like legs that they can fold in half to make them look half of their actual size.

Micro Crabs are exclusively aquatic and need no land space, but like most freshwater crabs, care should be taken to make sure their tank is secure so that they do not escape. They can live in in temps between 72 and 82 degrees Fahrenheit, but the cooler the water, the less active they will become. They breed freshwater, and their breeding and birth are much like that of many dwarf shrimp. Care should be taken when choosing tank mates for Micro Crabs. They are peaceful, but they are small and very vulnerable to aggressive fish or fish that are more nippy than others. They are not picky when it comes to eating. They will take dried sinking foods, flake foods, and small frozen foods.

Micro Crabs are really fun and entertaining additions to your aquarium, and they are kind of hard to find so get them while they are around. They are great for intermediate to experienced hobbyist.

practicalfishkeeping_

thai micro crabs Bobs Tropical Plants


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Alrighty then, I guess flake food will do for the time being.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

do they sell em at aquariums west?


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I believe they were selling them. There were baby orange shrimp in the tank as well so check that tank.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

sick i wanna cop some


----------

